# J C Higgins Hub diagram help?!



## lgibster (Dec 29, 2014)

Does anyone have a parts/breakdown diagram for a J C Higgins hub (1947 with the fins)?  My rear hub has some play when braking and I didn't want to take the hub apart without a parts diagram or exploded view of the hub.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 29, 2014)

I'll scan an instruction sheet and post later today.


----------



## lgibster (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks I really appreciate it.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 29, 2014)

big: http://www.allisonleatherworks.com/2014/img036.jpg





big: http://www.allisonleatherworks.com/2014/img037.jpg


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 29, 2014)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=134


----------



## lgibster (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks.  I managed to get the hub apart and all the internal parts look good including the bearing cages and races.  What type of grease do you guys prefer when re-lubing the parts before reassembly?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 2, 2015)

lgibster said:


> What type of grease do you guys prefer when re-lubing the parts before reassembly?





I like the red hi-temp bearing grease Pep Boys sells.
Kendall Super Blue, etc.


----------



## lgibster (Jan 2, 2015)

Do you grease just the bearings and not the shoe and wedge?  I guess I am asking what to grease and what not to.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 2, 2015)

yes, only grease the bearings, service instructions are in the pics I posted


----------



## lgibster (Jan 3, 2015)

I reassembled the hub and there still seems to be some slack between forward and braking.  Is there an adjustment I can make to eliminate the play in the pedals when going from forward to braking?


----------

